# Tack shops in London



## bikina (19 January 2007)

Does anyone know of a good tack shop in London?  I need to buy some new jodhpurs but when I googled it the only result was 'Hackett mens wear'!


----------



## icestationzebra (19 January 2007)

If you are talking Central London I think you will find that Harrods is the only option.  Not sure if Lillywhites still stock riding wear though.....?


----------



## tashyisaudrey (19 January 2007)

I would have thought there might be more places.


----------



## Ellaxx (19 January 2007)

do u mean cental london? 
Riders &amp; Squires  in kensington and theres a depatment in Harrods
i know lots on the outskits if u want more...
xx


----------



## cazza (19 January 2007)

Actually it's not horrendously expensive in Harrods, well I don't think some of the stuff in there is any more expensive and in some cases it's cheaper than my local tack shop.


----------



## Como (19 January 2007)

Harrods and Swaine Adeney Brigg 54 St James St are in central london. Decathalon stores sell v cheap jodhpurs and they are all over London. Lillywhites closed their (very good) equestrian department about 2 years ago. Depending on where you are there are others on the outskirts, like Frogpool Manor in Chislehurst, Kent which is about 3/4 of an hour by public transport from central london


----------



## aran (19 January 2007)

i think decathlon does jodphurs (i know it used to do chaps)
depends where in london you are?

there is a place near golders green too

Decathlon Surrey Quays
Canada Water Retail Park
Surrey Quays Rd, London, SE16 2XU

020 7394 2000
decathlon.co.uk


----------



## sloulou (19 January 2007)

You are right about decathlon - I've been there!

You also find that many of the riding stables have tack shops (eg. Lee Valley)...

There is also a tack shop in Chingford on the high street (something like west essex... try www.yell.co.uk and search for riding equipment near your postcode?

What area of London are you looking for a tack shop in?  I can probably have a think for more places!


----------



## m150502 (19 January 2007)

There is also Gidden's off New Bond St
Site here http://www.schniederboots.com/


----------



## sloulou (19 January 2007)

wow that place looks cool - haven't been there....

*checks wallet* maybe another month


----------



## UKa (19 January 2007)

College Farm in Finchley http://www.college-farm.co.uk/


----------



## bikina (19 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
There is also Gidden's off New Bond St
Site here http://www.schniederboots.com/ 

[/ QUOTE ]

wow! I'll save that for another day - £175 a pair! Maybe when I'm rich...  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I work in Central London so as long as places are near a tube I can generally get to them.  I might try and get to Decathlon at the weekend - some bargains there!


----------



## lucy5 (19 January 2007)

college farm in fnchley is really good i got there alot! x


----------



## m150502 (19 January 2007)

He is certainly not at the bargain end!!! LOL


----------



## Twiglet (22 January 2007)

College Farm, Fitzalan Road							   FINCHLEY

Edward Robert Saddlery, 10 Berkeley Close, Moorlane		           	STAINES

Pegasus Tack Shop, Grove Farm, Warren Lane				STANMORE

The Tack Shop Saddlery Superstore, The Stables, Goulds Green		HILLINGDON

Stag Lodge, Stag Lodge Stables, Kingston Vale				LONDON

Riders &amp; Squires, 8 Thackeray Street						KENSINGTON

Chase Saddlery, 76 Chaseside						ENFIELD


----------

